# Spot open for Sunday 03/01/2020



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a spot open for Sunday, 03/01/2020 for a near offshore trip for trigger and vermillion snapper. Share cost for fuel, bail and ice.
email [email protected] or text 401-529-6855


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

To share "bail" do you prefer the angler bring a bucket or cup or is it bail money????? hahaha


Also it might help to know what kinda vessel you are running and the amount of folks who may be on the boat. Sounds alot better then a charter if it's just sharing expenses!!! You oughta be able to fill some slots!


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

I was interested also but the talk about bail? Sounds like a little too much fun for me..


lol Hope you catch a lot.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

